# How much does neutering cost?



## pinkfluffyballs

Just wondered how much neutering in the UK costs roughly? My male kitten is due to be neutered end of Dec (probably wait until after Xmas though). He is also going to be mircochipped at the same time, prices on that welcome! 

My vet doesn't seem the most helpful  He just loves to try and sell me extra like really expensive Royal somthing food, I feed mine Whiskas which exactly crap food! He always tries to make me buy worm and flea stuff off him because apparantly I buy cheap ones that don't work even though it's Frontline and Drontal the same as he gives me  just seems that he loves to make money and doesn't care that much.

Took my kitty to the vet because he jumped out my arm and hurt his leg and he didn't even know whether it was broken or what and said I would have to wait over night and go to another branch cos they didn't have an x-ray machine! Luckily he was absolutely fine and is now fully healed. Just a bad sprain. Sorry rant over!
Lisa


----------



## Guest

My vet charges £46.35 for castration and £10 for microchipping if it's done at the same time.

Whiskas is crap food if you have a look in the health and nutrition section there is a very imformative thread on food.

If your not happy with the vet service then change to one that you feel comfortable with.


----------



## toria

pinkfluffyballs said:


> Just wondered how much neutering in the UK costs roughly? My male kitten is due to be neutered end of Dec (probably wait until after Xmas though). He is also going to be mircochipped at the same time, prices on that welcome!
> 
> My vet doesn't seem the most helpful  He just loves to try and sell me extra like really expensive Royal somthing food, I feed mine Whiskas which exactly crap food! He always tries to make me buy worm and flea stuff off him because apparantly I buy cheap ones that don't work even though it's Frontline and Drontal the same as he gives me  just seems that he loves to make money and doesn't care that much.
> 
> Took my kitty to the vet because he jumped out my arm and hurt his leg and he didn't even know whether it was broken or what and said I would have to wait over night and go to another branch cos they didn't have an x-ray machine! Luckily he was absolutely fine and is now fully healed. Just a bad sprain. Sorry rant over!
> Lisa


Hi pink,firstly i think it depends which vets your at,im in lancashire & i am getting my baby done it will cost £55.00.Worth every penny from the advice i have been given here.
Secondly i dont think the cat food you named is as good as you think it is,i have had problems with bullet on this food,thankfully again with the guidance from more experienced owners here i have been educated & would never feed bullet that brand again.
I would also seek out another vet as you dont seem to keen on the one you have,if thats possible for you.


----------



## Melly

i think ours is about £60.

Vets love to sell you flea and worming stuff, i managed to get talked into buying advocate for both our two kittens as it does fleas and worms, even tho im pretty sure they dont have either as they havent had a chance to get any!


----------



## Paddypaws

Prices vary from vet to vet...I just paid £55 for a spay which was a lot cheaper than I had anticipated. Then again I would have paid 10 times that to know she was in safe hands.


----------



## celicababe1986

One vet I went to tried to charge £98 for a neuter, I went to a different vets and they charged £48 and £8 for the microchip to be done at the same time.


----------



## pinkfluffyballs

That's fab - thanks for al your help, getting him done after Christmas, thinking about getting him a playmate now


----------



## dougal22

I paid £25.00 to neuter my male kitty earlier this year and £50.00 for my female, also this year. The normal price for a female to be spayed at my vet is £45.00, but I paid slightly more for a midline cut. Both have micro chip/bio chip at £18.00 each. Apparently, their temperature can be taken via the chip to avoid having a thermometer up their bottom. I've since found out that the bio chip isn't always reliable (?) Prices vary greatly from vet to vet, but cost isn't the most important factor, it's good to go on personal recommendation. Good luck  
ps - Whiskas isn't good food. For an excellent guide to wet and dry food have a look at the A-Z guides posted by 
Hobbs2004 in the nutrition section of this site.


----------



## Milly22

Males £70 and females £85 and that with a discount.


----------



## celicababe1986

pinkfluffyballs said:


> That's fab - thanks for al your help, getting him done after Christmas, thinking about getting him a playmate now


i think you should!!

where abouts do you live, there maybe someone near who can give you a more reliable idea of price!


----------



## buffie

Milly22 said:


> Males £70 and females £85 and that with a discount.


I thought my vet was one of the more expensive in our area looks like i'm wrong


----------



## Guest

£40 and £45 but basing that on two years back!


----------



## Acacia86

Where i am from its about £80 or over for a male and £90 or over for a female.


----------



## pinkfluffyballs

Cheers everyone, hopefully will be nearer the cheaper prices mentioned lol


----------



## Chez87

I'm in Surrey/Greater London and its about £45.


----------



## Kaitlyn

Harley was done yesterday and it cost me £20 for the neuter and £12.94 for the microchip. Can't get over some of the prices posted and the range between them.


----------



## Acacia86

Kaitlyn said:


> Harley was done yesterday and it cost me £20 for the neuter and £12.94 for the microchip. Can't get over some of the prices posted and the range between them.


Just for the record i am not in the UK! I live on an Island! :lol:


----------



## Milly22

buffie said:


> I thought my vet was one of the more expensive in our area looks like i'm wrong


You will have to contact me, although are prices for early neutering, even my local Vet is £71.45 for a spay.


----------



## RachelGC

Up here is Leeds, my Vet charges £54 for Speying and £35 for castration.

Microchipping is £18.50.

:thumbup:


----------



## menszone

hi guys.i would ring the RSPCA and ask them if there are any schemes going.we had our cat done for 10.00 and it was with our own vet.


----------



## billyboysmammy

if you are on a low income then the CPL may help with the costs, there are also similar schemes run by the RSPCA and PDSA.... worth giving them a ring if you claim any of the following

working tax credit
child tax credit - higher element
housing benefit
incapacity benefit
disability benefit
income support

If your not on one of these schemes, its still worth giving them a ring.


----------



## Maiisiku

I paid for Kai my old cat before we rehomed him to a specialist home (agression issues) in hopes that it would help him settle down. I believe it cost £45 Bailey's spay was £65. Another vet in my area wanted £60 so if you look around you can find it for cheaper.


----------



## Chez87

Also if you're a full time student BBM.  Found that out today, rang the C4 neutering hotline and I think I'm eligible for a voucher.


----------



## kate252

Melly said:


> i think ours is about £60.
> 
> Vets love to sell you flea and worming stuff, i managed to get talked into buying advocate for both our two kittens as it does fleas and worms, even tho im pretty sure they dont have either as they havent had a chance to get any!


ive neer known a kitten without fleas or worms- are you sure they havet got any? thats probably why your vet recommended them to you- and if you dont need it now you will do soner or later

check out my thread about being over run by fleas

you will need a store of good front line or advocate in the house as no cat is ever immune- and certainly not for ever

dont be caught out!!


----------



## OrientalSlave

kate252 said:


> ive neer known a kitten without fleas or worms- are you sure they havet got any?
> <snip>


My cats don't have fleas or worms. They don't mix with other cats, they have an enclosed garden to go out in. I almost never treat against fleas, I give them Milbemax once a year though more for Lola as she has been pregnant and now has kittens. Her kittens don't have fleas or worms either.

Dunno where you are getting your kittens from but that's why they have all had fleas & worms.


----------



## spid

*Old thread alert _ this is 3 years old*


----------



## catcoonz

Glad somebody is on the ball tonight.


----------

